# Weather in Scottsdale and Sedona in February



## Ann-Marie (Feb 8, 2006)

I am going to Scottsdale in 10 days.  In Scottsdale, will it be warm enough to go swimming?  Or at least sit by the pool and catch some rays.  We will also make a day trip to Sedona.  I hope the trolley tours are running this time of year.  What will the weather be also.  I have looked on Accuweather, and it is saying mid 70's.  What do yo think?


----------



## pacheco18 (Feb 8, 2006)

I live in Tucson now but I used to live in Scottsdale.

The weather this winter has been unusually warm -- 15 degrees warmer than normal and no rain.  If it keeps up, you can expect mid to high 70"s during the day and high 40"s early am and in the evening.  You can definitely sit by the pool and catch the sun.  Most resort pools are heated, so you can swim.  Too cold for those of us who live here!!!

Sedona is always 10 degrees cooler than Scottsdale so plan accordingly

Dress in layers -- you will find yourself peeling off layers of clothing during the day so that you will always be comfortable.  In winter you will see plenty of people in tank tops and shorts while others are wearing sweats.


----------



## Harry (Feb 8, 2006)

*Weather should be to your satisfaction*

We locals are praying for rain.  We are in the process of the longest time without rain in history.  The weather is chilly in the mornings (sweater or light jacket) to beautiful in the afternoon.  If you are staying at Desert Oasis your pool is heated and you will be able to work on your tan.  It was near 80 yesterday and Sedona was 70.  So, for you the outlook is good.  For us, it stinks.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 8, 2006)

If you are staying at the Westin Kierland the pools are heated also.


----------



## Betty (Feb 9, 2006)

We are also staying in Scottsdale from the 17th for one week.

Is the temp going to be in the mid 70's?


----------



## branson is 10 (Feb 10, 2006)

We were in Sedona last week.  The locals said the weather was un-seasonably warm.  65 to 70 day time.  We road the trolley.  It was well worth the money.  We also took the "Pink Jeep" van tour of the Grand Canyon.  The van held 12, but there was only 7 on the trip.  Our driver was "Smokey".  It was a great day with much to see.  It was the high light of our week at Sedona.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 10, 2006)

Betty, where are you staying?  I will be at the Sheraton Desert Oasis.


----------



## Harry (Feb 10, 2006)

*On 17th probably in  70's*

Yes to Betty. High to mid 70's low in hight 40's  with light wind in Scottsdale


----------



## Betty (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Ann-Marie

We are also staying there.  It will be our first time there.  We have been to Sedona a few times.

Betty's better half - Al


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 10, 2006)

Betty and Betty's better half Al, how about we try to get together.  We are traveling with another couple, but maybe we could just meet up at the pool one day.


----------



## JeffV (Feb 11, 2006)

Are you aware that you can click on the posters name and send a private message? I helps to keep the board free of private messages. Not complaining, just trying to be helpful. 


			
				Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> Betty and Betty's better half Al, how about we try to get together.  We are traveling with another couple, but maybe we could just meet up at the pool one day.


----------



## Betty (Feb 11, 2006)

*PM Sent*

Ann-Marie,

I've sent you a Personal Message.

Betty


----------



## nkosi278 (Feb 11, 2006)

When I got up at 7:00am this morning, it was -22degF (= -30degC).....we walked down to the end of our subdivision to get a newspaper as soon as the temperature got to 0degF...its quite balmy right now, 5:30pm, as it is 11deg.
But the air is sooooooo clean, dry and crisp, and not a cloud in sight!
(just thought those who worry about swimming in Scottsdale ought to know..)
nkosi


----------

